# Chest/Bi's... Back/Tri's... OR Chest/Tri's... Back/Bi's???



## Tha Don (Sep 30, 2003)

Right now I'm on the chest/bi... back/tri routine

but I've heard the other routine works great and I'm thinking of switching it up

is there any evidence to suggest one is better then the other

or would a be a wise choice to change it about every month or so?

peace


----------



## prophet (Sep 30, 2003)

it's called "personal preference".. some say you work chest and tri seperately and you can lift heavier for tris.. others say work tris when they're already warmed up so you don't have to work them as hard, plus you get them over with.. but what it really comes down to is: what works for you.. you can try both and see which you like

i did chest and bi for about 2 months.. i liked it but i do chest and tri now and i like it even more.. i finish off my tris in one day (besides shoulder press) and i can still lift heavy on tri after doin all that chest work.. same goes for back and bi


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 30, 2003)

I agree. See what works best for you, not what someone else tells you.  I like to work tris on shoulders days, and occasionally switch between that and doing an 'arms' day.  Love the feeling of having your whole arm pumped when doing bis and tris on the same day.  I prefer to work chest by itself since it is a lagging bodypart for me.


----------



## wraith (Sep 30, 2003)

i do chest-back  ,bi's- tri's  most of the time and it works great but whatever works for you


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 30, 2003)

doing chest and back is too much for 1 workout IMO

unless i'm on summer hols or something, because then i'd get plenty of rest and probably have the energy to do that, but after college its too much for me

i'll try switching it to chest/tri... back/bi... in a few weeks and c what i prefer


----------



## gr81 (Sep 30, 2003)

I personally like the chest/tris, back/bis. it makes sense to me


----------



## kaliman91 (Oct 2, 2003)

Even better would be...
Chest bi's
Legs
off
Shoulders/tri's
Back traps
I have tried most of the "obvious" splits but i found this much better for a 4  day split.
If you want a 3 day split then i think the push pull legs is the best way to go.


----------



## moon (Oct 2, 2003)

kaliman>>where do u put the abs?


----------



## maze (Oct 2, 2003)

I have found that 4 day split is the best for me, i do this:

Chest / tri
Back/ bis
off
Legs
Shoulder / Calves 

when switched to this routine my calves got biger so my arms..
before I was doing chest/bis , back/tri , legs/calves/shoulders not much improovement here.


----------



## kaliman91 (Oct 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by moon *_
> kaliman>>where do u put the abs?



Abs arent but 15 minutes or so long so really add them whenever. I normally do them on an off day after cardio.


----------



## moon (Oct 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maze *_
> I have found that 4 day split is the best for me, i do this:
> 
> Chest / tri
> ...



Why do u split these calves on the last day?
I have been  thinking of doing calves on a day other than leg day. coz after squats, presses and curls...i have no more energy for calves.


----------



## maze (Oct 3, 2003)

I forgot to tell that i get 2 days off after my fourth workout day.
And I sometimes do shoulders/calves before legs.

maze


----------



## plouffe (Nov 10, 2003)

#2


----------



## maze (Nov 10, 2003)

Another good 4 day split is:

Chest/Shoulders
Back / Calves / Abs
Tris / Bis
Legs / Abs


----------



## bballplayer4514 (Nov 14, 2003)

i definately say chest tri, back bis 

it makes more sense to me when considering secondary muscls involved and that sort of stuff


----------



## SJ69 (Nov 14, 2003)

Chest, shoulders, tris Day 1
Back, bi's Day 2
Legs Day 3
When you bench you're also warming up (and working) your tris and shoulders.  So when you get to tri's they are already warmed up and pumped, I feel that this is the best way to really work the tris hard.
Also, you get more recovery time this way.
If you Bench one day (remember you're also hitting tri's hard when becnching), then do tri's the next you don't give them enough recovery time.
Same idea for back and bi's.


----------



## maze (Nov 14, 2003)

Keep in mind that it is recommended to change your workout routine at least every 6 months.  

Your body is intelligent and can adapt, when you change your rutine you can see the difference in the first weeks 

You can get bored too


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 15, 2003)

i heard chest/bi and back/tris for adding strength (as you can lift a lot heavier on your arms as they will be fresh)

chest/tris and back/bis for getting lean (as your giving them a more intense workout)

dunno which is better for actually adding muscle, i would switch between the two but soon i will have a ARMS day, and i can concentrate whole workouts on my chest and back

peace


----------

